# Watering Down Arnis for kids?



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello 
know everyone knows arnis is great for many things but most of the moves in it are realy deadly. Now do you teach kids arnis at your school? If so is the same as you teach the adults? what is the youngest you will  teach some in arnis? What age do you feel that is the good age to start for people? 

Lets hear what you got to say people


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

I realy think kids should not start learning arnis till about there a  teenager at least they have a little bit of what is ok and what is not. Plus they will not be as careless as a younger person.

at least what i think


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2003)

Arnis can be designed for kids if one wants to design a program. I know that Tim Hartman has a very successful program for kids with Arnis at his Buffalo school.

It's just like anything else. Even Karate can be very combative/destructive, however it is often modified for kids programs.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 12, 2003)

we teach the kids mostly emptyhand techniques and forms and save most of the stick work until they are older (teenage)


----------

